# How to deal with a dead whale



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

This is funny.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I remember watching that video as a kid. Crazy!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Could this of been considered chumming?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Reminds me of the movie line When the Sundance Kid said: " Think ya used enough dynamite there, Butch":shock:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

This one is my all time favorite:






And yes, I do love me some exploding whale videos


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I ate some bad bean dip once that I swear was about to do that to me...


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> This one is my all time favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That reminds me of having to stick bloated cows as kids. I can still smell that nasty smell.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> This is my favorite thread.


Now Goob... you need to make up your mind on favorite threads


----------

